# Is an increase in tax on cigarettes fair?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are some ridiculous statements regarding the cost of cigarettes in Australia with suggestions that they may arise to in excess of $20 a packet. It seems the Australian government is determined to tax smokers out of the market amid concerns about the health of the nation and the cost that alleged related health issues have on the economy.

However, is an increase in tax on cigarettes fair?


----------



## abie (Nov 4, 2012)

Y they just don't increase price of alcohol ? Which create social behaviour problems plus health and economy .. Y just ciggirates


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Abie

If the rumours are true this is a very dangerous road for the government to go down - where does it all end? An increase in tax on alcohol, tax on fatty foods, etc.

Does this also erode freedom of choice?


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

As more smokers stop, the gov't has to raise taxes to cover the loss of revenue from tobacco sales.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It will only result in a rife and widespread black market, just like in the UK. The labour government has absolutely no clue on basic economics.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Karlisle (Jan 24, 2013)

Didi you know?

The cheapest package of cigarettes in Gran Canaria (Spain) costs only 1 AUD! The most expensive package costs about 2AUD. And we are talking about a westernised country with european ( or also australian  ) standard!

IT's crazy


----------

